# heat and cherry shrimp



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

hey guys wondering if the heat wave is the culprit for loosing most of my cherry shrimp? had about 50 of the guys in a 6g edge planted with an otto and 5 chilli rasbora. lost the otto during the heat as well. im down to 2 and just want to make sure my recent rock install wasnt also to blame. the rock is a piece of obsidian (lava molten - black) tank also has a large piece of driftwood. ph is at 7.2/7.3 all other parameters are normal. i figure the temps were above 88 and a feeble attempt to cool the tank with ice packs daily didnt do much. dont want to add more shrimp untill i figure this out.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lost all mine 3 summers ago due to the heat wave. It was a 10g, but still boiled them in the sauna that is my room.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

well lesson learned i guess. most of my tanks are downstairs. this one is upstairs on the kitchen table. the other upstairs (spec 5.5g) has fish and although just as hot did fine. guess its an opportunity to look at different shrimp. hmmm would the chillis eat cherrys? never saw them even look at the shrimp, just wondering if anything else is possible


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah could be... I didn't realize how hot my subtropical tank was getting until I lost both of my hillstream loaches (They were so cute! Very sad... ) and when I checked the temp it was 83 degrees. Fortunately the other inhabitants are more adaptable, and all survived (including the Amano shrimp, maybe get some of those instead this time?)

I keep cherries in a small tank that regularly goes to about 81 and haven't lost any so far... They are pretty adaptable as well.. Maybe they weren't getting enough oxygen due to the warm water?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

in the basement my tanks stay at 80-82 pretty well. my hillstream loach is huge (3") and somehow survives in 80 water. i think it was the 88 ish or more that killed them. good idea about the oxygen. the edge only has a aquaclear 20 on it, no bubbler. i think that amanos in a 6g may be a little boring as i cant have the 50 little creatures running around


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I've kept chillies with dwarf shrimps for over a year and never seen them go for shrimp or shrimplets. I figure most rasboras around the same size will be okay with shrimps as well. For your heat problem I'd go buy a small desk fan. They're cheap and will drop your temps roughly 5 degrees (my tank went from 82 to 76). Only downside is that you'll have to top up water more frequently.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

hmm desk fan. never thought of that. i have a decent size one already i could use already. good thing i think our heat wave is officially over now so im safe to get more shrimp.


----------

